# Warren and Sweat Treestands



## bluegrasspikr

I have owned and hunted from a warren and sweat climber for more than 20 years. It is light and easy to use, it gives a good bite on the tree. I would not trade mine for anything else out there.


----------



## Lukikus2

Warren & Seat were good stands but they went out of business around ten years ago. If your using stands that old make sure and keep up the maintenance on them.

Good hunting.


----------



## rjcruiser

There is one reason I'll never hunt out of a W&S stand.  You face the tree.  Can't stand that.

There are others that are just as light...there are others that are more comfortable....but in the end, I have to face away from the tree.  Why...why...why would anyone want to have a 12-18 inch object obstructing their hunting view?


----------



## GAGE

I had a Cottonwood that I killed a bunch of deer out of,  and would still be using that stand if some else had not decided that they liked it more than I did, and stole it.


----------



## germag

I still have 2 old W&S Executives. They are my favorite stands. I've rebuilt them at least 3 times and replaced all the bolts and washers and webbing and re-upholstered them.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I still have a WS "Special" model...Allows you to hunt facing the tree
or switch the seat and face outward....I did add the Cottonwood
arm rest bars for extra safety and comfort....
Very comfortable (with 4" HD foam seat) and I can easily sit in it
all day....Just like sitting in a lawn chair, with arm rests and all....


----------



## Buster

I had a cottonwoood and really liked it---I wanted one of the larger models but never got around to buying one


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

My dad has a couple of old W&S climbing stands that I have taken a liking to for bowhunting. Not sure of the model but they are all bolted aluminum tubing. Small (just a bit bigger than a 2x4) upper seat part and a larger bottom platform, both made of wood. You climb them facing the tree and bracing your arms on the seat and hunt facing away. On one he had a welding buddy put him a couple of aluminum spikes on each of the blades, and it is way less prone to slipping than the unmodified one. Lucky for me he decided it's too much hassle and too little comfort for him anymore and I pretty much hunt them whenever I want. Especially good for hunting small pines that I can't get my Summit on.


----------



## tcward

Great stands!


----------



## huntingonthefly

rjcruiser said:


> There is one reason I'll never hunt out of a W&S stand.  You face the tree.  Can't stand that.
> 
> There are others that are just as light...there are others that are more comfortable....but in the end, I have to face away from the tree.  Why...why...why would anyone want to have a 12-18 inch object obstructing their hunting view?


To hide behind. Help steady your aim by arm or back of hand against tree. No plummeting out of stand into the air- when sleepy you can tilt your head till top of head rests against it. Fanny pack accessible with little movement- wrap around trunk and snap on back, everything right there before you. You still have plenty of clearance. Doesn't obstruct my view, it may if you're a beaver.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

GAGE said:


> I had a Cottonwood that I killed a bunch of deer out of,  and would still be using that stand if some else had not decided that they liked it more than I did, and stole it.


 I have 2 that I haven't used in years.


----------



## Sterlo58

rjcruiser said:


> There is one reason I'll never hunt out of a W&S stand.  You face the tree.  Can't stand that.
> 
> There are others that are just as light...there are others that are more comfortable....but in the end, I have to face away from the tree.  Why...why...why would anyone want to have a 12-18 inch object obstructing their hunting view?



I have a W&S that allows sitting either way but I have to agree that facing the tree does not work for me. If you wear a safety harness (which I do) the strap that attaches to the tree comes over your shoulder and gets in the way when you try to manuever your rifle. Also, you find yourself constantly moving your head to scan both sides of the tree. Way more negatives than positives about facing the tree.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

huntingonthefly said:


> To hide behind. Help steady your aim by arm or back of hand against tree. No plummeting out of stand into the air- when sleepy you can tilt your head till top of head rests against it. Fanny pack accessible with little movement- wrap around trunk and snap on back, everything right there before you. You still have plenty of clearance. Doesn't obstruct my view, it may if you're a beaver.



Nice......
Thats what I do....


----------



## livetohunt

We always called these stands Worry and Sweat not Warren and Sweat...lol


----------



## Foreboy

I've hunted facing the tree in my W & S for over 20 years.
Some days, Dawn til dark.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Foreboy said:


> I've hunted facing the tree in my W & S for over 20 years.
> Some days, Dawn til dark.



I prefer to hunt facing the tree, but also reverse the seat
to hunt facing away from the tree......
4" HD foam pad on the seat, is comfy for all day hunting...
Large foot platform allows easy and safe stand up and stretch.....

Good stands.......Closest copy I have seen to date is the
Treewalker....It uses a mesh seat, but has large foot
platform and same basic design as original W&S.....


----------



## Bowsniper100

I love my 3 cottonwoods... Carry it in & out every hunt and almost always hunt facing tree


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

livetohunt said:


> We always called these stands Worry and Sweat not Warren and Sweat...lol




Only issue I had with mine when I started using it, was the
seat portion is so light, it would shift when you stood up ..

Bungie cords on top and bottom of stands to secure them to 
the tree solved the light weight problem, and ensured the
stand was rock solid when attached to the tree....


----------



## Buck Nasty

First deerstand was a W&S.... I still to this day do not know how I didnt kill myself on that stand.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

You haven't truly lived til you've hunted out of an original Baker Tree Stand...the one that started it all.


----------



## JustUs4All

I still have a Baker in the barn somewhere, museum quality.  I plan to hold on to it till some museum makes an inquiry.


----------



## Water Swat

Loved my Warren and sweat rifleman. Wish I still had it. And also like facing the tree. Great cover.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

*W&S Rifleman*

If I could find one, I'd jump all over a Warren and Sweat Rifleman. They were unbelievably light as I recall. 

My dad had a Buckshot which also faced the tree and it had a padded seat and padded back rest which was very comfortable.


----------

